# Boardslides on Boxes



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you know what bevel your edges are at? sounds to me like your board aint set up for doing boardslides on boxs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

It's probably not a great board for boxes. It's a cheaper board. But my new board should be fine, I mean it is a Technine Jib. 

But I think it's more the way I'm leaning, I think it's natural for me to dig my heel edge in, as if I were in the snow. Like, I know my problem, I just need to know how to fix it. Is it as simple as just not digging an edge in? Or is it more complex, should I stand a certain way, is there any certain techniques when first starting off with boardslides. I just need some pointers.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

How are you falling?
On your ass, on your face? Sides?

Let me know and I'll try to help you out


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

i cant remember who posted it but it was a video of some guy learning to boardslide boxes
and the best way he learned was to lean somewhat forwar and bend at the knees holding your arms forward as if you were petting a dog in front of you.
Its somewhere on the forums so if you can find it it will help you, look under the lines of beginner videos and such


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

First things first, you *have* to know how to ollie onto boxes. If you haven't already, then maybe go back to those 50-50s and learn some presses (because in the process learning to press you will learn to ollie onto features).

Ride on boxes can teach you some terrible habits, they make it so you don't have to worry about a lip. This in turn creates a habit of slide-spinning on (you know, like you start to rotate into the slide while your board is still on the snow). Ride on boxes also make it difficult for a new rider to really gauge the transition from snow to box.

So approach your boardslide like this:

First, get ollieing onto a box proper.

Then, you want to pop into 50-50s and start squaring your shoulders (parallel to perpendicular; "I" to "T") and using your arms to shift into the slide towards the end of the box. This will get you use to both how sliding sideways feels and how your weight needs to be to avoid catching your edge. The more comfortable you become then the earlier you can shift into the slide... now you are getting close.

Nailed that? Now finish her up. Pop up like you were going for a 50-50 and shift your upper body like you have been. Once you know your board is above the feature, follow through with your lower body into the slide. This last part obviously happens quick. I wanted to break it apart to emphasize the shoulders to legs rotation.

Don't forget to **bend your knees**, it really helps to keep you flat based.

The method kylekilljoy mentioned will do you a boardslide, but breaking it down and really experiencing how the shoulders and arms drive the rotation will set you up for switch-ups, spinning out etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

you need to keep your body centerd on your board and get a bit of pop comming on to the box . that will alow you to rotate. when you hit you need to crouch and then stop the spin be sure not to leen or els you will fall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I never have tried a boardslide on a box, but to me it sounds dangerous. I'm really afraid of a frontslide boardslide....it seems if you don't dull your edges you will land face first into the box and really get messed up...or is a frontslide bs on a box just easy


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

The hardest thing about a frontside is really just committing. 

The idea of sliding backwards on an obstacle is hard to grasp. If you try to fight it, that's when you slip-out/stick.

Having dull edges does help, but being able to visualize and understand how you will need to throw your weight to balance to get through the slide is much more important.

For a frontside you can approach the same as a regular boardslide. You start to pivot towards the end of the feature and familiarize your body with the balance. The more comfortable you get the sooner you pivot until you are popping into steezy front boards and holding all the way through.

Just be confident.


----------

